# Foundation for 8x10 Vinyl Shed



## concretemasonry

What is the bottom of the shed made out of? - Are there any runners or beams?


----------



## fireberd350

Not sure. Lifetime website mentions "High-Density Polyethylene Floor Included Slip Resistant Surface with Beveled Edge Resistant to Oil, Solvents and Stains Does Not Crack, Chip or Peel" I'm not certain if there is anything underneath that or not.


----------



## skymaster

I am thunkin; crushed stone, then a ladder base of 8 x 8 PT, set shed. 7 1/2" is a "normal step height". Keeps everything off the ground.


----------



## Git

A little off the subject, but do you realize that Costco sells Brighton Sheds?

 Brighton 8 x 10 $989

Brighton 11x11 $1899


----------



## fireberd350

Git said:


> A little off the subject, but do you realize that Costco sells Brighton Sheds?
> 
> Brighton 8 x 10 $989
> 
> Brighton 11x11 $1899


 Thanks for the tip. The shed I'm looking at is the same price at BJ's and IMO looks nicer. What is a ladder base? Also, setting it directly on the stones is not a good idea?


----------



## skymaster

just setting on stone will allow the floor to move around and twist,settle ect. Ladder base: make a frame the same size as the shed base with 8x8 pt lumber with cross pcs either at 16" center or 24. IMHO I think 16 is safer.
You could do it with 2 x 8's pt. frame it like the floor in your house :} If the shed can support itself on 16 then u r done. Worse case I would put 1/2" CDX (exterior) on it then drop the shed on.


----------



## fireberd350

I bought the shed last night. The manual calls for 2 options: -2x4 PT ladder base w/ 16" centers and 3/4 ACX top. -2x4 PT frame filled w/ 'Pea' gravel I'm trying to avoid the plywood top. Would there be any benefit to building the 2x4 ladder base and fill the voids w/ this 'Pea' gravel ? Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## skymaster

Way way much better,easier,faster, and probably cheaper to just go plywood. Use CDX with 3/4 you can get it T&G. Thorw some nails to hold it in place and get deckscrews to screw it down, pop the shed on it and you are good to go. That plastic shed has NO ridigity thats why you need a solid "foundation" under it.


----------



## fireberd350

Ok I've been convinced. I will build the 2x4 ladder frame base w/ PT wood. Top it w/ 3/4 T&G CDX. My concern now is can I just build this base on the ground or do I need to dig and set a layer of stove first. I'm most concerned w/ the wood lying directly on the ground and the potential for pooling. Any thoughts?


----------



## skymaster

You should dig it out a couple of inches and put a bed of stone, then set your frame and shed. I know alot of work for a shed but unless you do it right in very little time you will have problems. The stone allows water to run away from the wood even tho it is PT it still is wood and will soak up water etc.:yes:


----------



## fireberd350

Thats what i was thinking. Thanks for all the help and convincing. I'll be sure to post results of the job as I go through it.


----------



## fireberd350

More questions!! I just went to the Home Depot to scope out wood. I did some research before hand and read that for outdoor jobs OSB > CDX. 

HD has 5/8 T&G OSB for $11.50 sheet which I can live with. Then I priced out the 2x4 PT base and going to 2x6's would only be $20 more. 

Is there any benefit to using 2x6 instead of 2x4s?


----------



## skymaster

Sure wood ( groan by I had to do it ) :} x6 stronger, more stable etc.
Remember a "normal" step is 7 1/2", be careful you dont make that step too low, it would be a toe buster.
Thats why I suggested earlier to go 2 x 8; 7/12" lumber, plus 3/4" then squish the frame into the stone about an inch or so to really solidify it. That will leave you with a step of about 7ish. If you dont mind a little more effort SCREW it all together.
Now here is a secret, if ya tell anybody then ya know what I gotta do :laughing: 
ya gotta keep the tops EVEN so, take 2 pcs of anything thick enuf to NOT flex, scrap OSB 2 x 4 whutevah, now screw that to the top of the 2 x with a couple of inches sticking past each end, now when you set it into place it will hang from that pc and be dead even, once the 2 x is screwed in move blocks to the next, etc etc etc shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.Once they are all screwed into place if you want to feel really super secure then go back and put hangers on, u can screw them into place also. DECK SCREWS!!!!!!!!!! for everything. Oh Yeah when squishing the frame into the stone you LEVEL IT


----------



## krisy

Hi Frirebird,

I am in the process of buying and installing the same. Can you please share your experience in making the foundation and assembly. Any pointers to be careful or helpful.
Appreciate your reply


----------



## COLDIRON

*Sheds*

Built several sheds over the years and installed put together sheds over the years.
Make a frame 2x4 s or 2x3 s pour concrete and level wa la your done no rot, no bugs, no animals.

Of course you should secure the shed to the slab with through bolts or some other means, its best to have the hold downs when your pouring to embed in concrete.

Remember it is only a shed, don't worry about movement I have never had problems in 40 years, besides if there is movement the entire slab will move. Don't kill yourself for a place to store your lawn mower. Now an addition to a house or garage is a different story.


----------



## Derek72

*Concrete paving slab or PT Ladder frame?*

Hi - I'm also installing this same shed and was curious - the manual calls for concrete or patio style surface. Pouring concrete is out of the question for me, but I was considering using concrete paving slabs, the 24" x 24" variety ontop of a bed of 3/4 crush or road base. Would this be any better than using PT 2 x 6 ladder frame with 1/2" OSB?

For those that own/installed these sheds - any secrets or "what would you do differently"??

Thanks,

Derek


----------



## kivnic

I have a similar situation, but mine's a little different and I could really use some advice. I want to install my shed on the side of my house near the cinder block wall. The ground here is all concrete, but it slopes towards built in drains.

I'm assuming that I would need to level the surface somehow in order to install one of these sheds. How should I do it though? Since the ground is already concrete, it seems like a wood frame with gravel might be overkill.


----------

